# Ordering Seachem Safe tomorrow and quick question...



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

How much do you folks that use this product use per 50 gallons? I have read some people say 1/4 tsp and some say 1/2. I just want to be sure I am dosing correctly. I know I asked not too long ago but can't remember the thread and wasn't real sure of the responses so I wanted to double check.....I would hate to do anything to damage my BB so I want to be 100% certain before I use this stuff. Thanks


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Safe.html


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/Safe.html


Yeah...I read through that but that is why I posted the thread....directions are really confusing. It says "one measure" but I have no idea what that means.


----------



## bbortko (Nov 20, 2011)

If my memory serves me correctly, I read on another forum that safe is supposed to come with a scooper.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

bbortko said:


> If my memory serves me correctly, I read on another forum that safe is supposed to come with a scooper.


So I would assume that is what they call " a measure". I think I am just going to go with 1/2tsp per 50g and pre-mix in little glass with tank water then spread evenly so I can be assured it is dissolved and spread evenly.


----------



## aquariam (Feb 11, 2010)

That's too concentrated for me to want to mess with. I think Prime is already as concentrated as I'd ever like to see water conditioner be.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

aquariam said:


> That's too concentrated for me to want to mess with. I think Prime is already as concentrated as I'd ever like to see water conditioner be.


Yeah...that's why I am ordering it. I do large water changes frequently and double dose so I go through the bottles rather quickly. Ordering 2.2lb jar of the safe which should last a while.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

1 measure is 100mg, which you can't convert to teaspoon because one is a weight measurement and the other is a volume measurement.
There are different instructions depending on how large your container is, the 10 gram and 50 gram containers come with the 'scoop' I'm guessing, which is 100mg. I scoop is good for 35 gallons.
The 250 gram and up containers use a teaspoon measurement. 1 teaspoon (or 5 grams) is good to dechlorinate 450 gallons and dechloraminate 300 gallons. Judging by this, your 1/2 teaspoon is too much for 50 gallons. Should be around 1/8 of a teaspoon, lol. You're not going to run out for a long time. Assuming 1/8 teaspoon or .625 grams per 50 gallon water change, you're good for around 1600 water changes.  
I should add that Seachem says it's rated to dechlorinate 4ppm chlorine and chloramine at that dosage, you may want to test your tap water or call your water provider to check levels.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> 1 measure is 100mg, which you can't convert to teaspoon because one is a weight measurement and the other is a volume measurement.
> There are different instructions depending on how large your container is, the 10 gram and 50 gram containers come with the 'scoop' I'm guessing, which is 100mg. I scoop is good for 35 gallons.
> The 250 gram and up containers use a teaspoon measurement. 1 teaspoon (or 5 grams) is good to dechlorinate 450 gallons and dechloraminate 300 gallons. Judging by this, your 1/2 teaspoon is too much for 50 gallons. Should be around 1/8 of a teaspoon, lol. You're not going to run out for a long time. Assuming 1/8 teaspoon or .625 grams per 50 gallon water change, you're good for around 1600 water changes.
> I should add that Seachem says it's rated to dechlorinate 4ppm chlorine and chloramine at that dosage, you may want to test your tap water or call your water provider to check levels.


Yeah...that is what I am going to do. I will call them monday to see what I can find out.

As it stands I will use 1/8 tsp per 50g and pre mix and dissolve then pour into thank. Thanks for you help!

Edit: Found everything online

Chlorine PPM Average: 1.16
Range: 0.63-1.92

I see nothing about chloramine but it does list these three things in PPB:

Chloroform (Both WTPs)
Average: 11.2
Range: 5.6 - 16.9

By-products of drinking water disinfection
Bromodichloromethane (Both WTPs)
Average: 5.2
Range: 1.6 - 8.8

Dibromochloromethane (Both WTPs)
Average 1.6
Range: 0.0 - 3.3

So I take it if 1/8 tsp will do 4ppm clhorine and mine is average 1.16 and the highest is 1.92 then I will be good to go with 1/8 tsp per 50g right? It is too late to be doing this...I am tired!!


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Glad to help. From the sounds of it, you should be good to go with 1/8 teaspoon per 50 gallon. :thumb: 
One thing I've wondered since discovering Safe, can you mix with water to make your own 'Prime' and use it like Prime? Would make things easier I'd imagine. Might be worth posting on the Seachem forum, along with confirming the dosage.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Glad to help. From the sounds of it, you should be good to go with 1/8 teaspoon per 50 gallon. :thumb:
> One thing I've wondered since discovering Safe, can you mix with water to make your own 'Prime' and use it like Prime? Would make things easier I'd imagine. Might be worth posting on the Seachem forum, along with confirming the dosage.


LOL...I was wondering the same thing a couple weeks ago when first researching safe. I am not sure how to take my standard 500ml bottle and fill it correctly with water and safe so that a capful does 50g. I would think if 1/8 tsp does 50g then I would need to do the math on what a capful on the liquid prime does and convert it. I am not sure.....I am tired and trying to do that kind of problem solving right now may lead to errors.

I think what I would need to do is figure out how many capfuls are in a 500ml bottle of prime to get the total amount of doses per bottle. Say it is 40(just throwing out a number) doses per 500ml bottle. I would then put in 40 1/8 tsp in the 500ml bottle and fill the rest with water and shake vigorously to ensure it dissolves. Then I should have a full bottle where each capful does 50g. Is that right? I know the 40 is just a guess but is how I came to the conclusion correct?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

So...my 500ml bottle treats 2500 gallons as one capful treats 50g so one 500ml bottle of prime has 50 doses. That means if 1/8 tsp of seachem safe treats 50g then I need to take one of my empty 500ml bottles of prime and pour in quantity 50 - 1/8 tsp into my 500ml bottle then fill the bottle with water and shake. That way one capful treats 50g the same as it would come in the liquid form.

Is my math right?

PS...ordered the 2.2lb container of safe today. It should last at least 6 months to a year with as many water changes as I do. It certainly is better than spending $20 a month for the liquid stuff.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks good as far as I can tell. I had a thought that maybe the water would dilute the amount of safe in each capful, but, 50, 1/8 teaspoons is still the same amount in the bottle after you add water.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ said:


> Looks good as far as I can tell. I had a thought that maybe the water would dilute the amount of safe in each capful, but, 50, 1/8 teaspoons is still the same amount in the bottle after you add water.


Yeah....that's what I am thinking. I am still a bit nervous about pre-mixing as I want to make sure I don't kill off my BB.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

GTZ....sent email to seachem saturday evening asking them about using the 500ml bottle and the 50 1/8tsp plus water. Waiting for a response.

I also asked if 1/8 tsp would treat 50g the same as one capful of liquid prime will treat 50g. Hopeful I hear back soon.

My Safe isn't scheduled to arrive until the second of april. I am not sure why it takes a week to ship...I am in the middle of the country and a few days should be the longest.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

Curious as to what their response will be. Hopefully not along the lines of 'dose according to instructions'.


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

The FAQ for Safe states this: Safe does not have the stabilizers, like Prime, to keep it stable in liquid form. We do not recommend mixing it and storing it for future use.


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

lol, well there ya go. Problem solved.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Deeda said:


> The FAQ for Safe states this: Safe does not have the stabilizers, like Prime, to keep it stable in liquid form. We do not recommend mixing it and storing it for future use.


Yep.....here is their response this afternoon:
*
Thank you for the email. Unfortunately, we do not recommend using Safe in that manner. Here is a quote from our FAQ page that may be of interest to you:

Q: Can I mix Seachem Safe with water and store the solution to use later on. So instead of using the dry powder, I can use it pre-dissolved.

A: Safe does not have the stabilizers, like Prime, to keep it stable in liquid form. We do not recommend mixing it and storing it for future use.

It is best to use the Safe in the dry form according the instruction on the label. Please let us know if you need any further assistance. Have a great day!

Product Support
100215*

Oh well....I guess I am just going to pre-dissolve in a small glass when I do water changes to make sure it is dissolved and spread evenly.


----------



## Something Fishy (Oct 23, 2002)

I usually just add the dry powder to the water as the tank is refilling. Usually in two smaller half doses.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Something Fishy said:


> I usually just add the dry powder to the water as the tank is refilling. Usually in two smaller half doses.


Does it seem to dissolve quite quickly and spread evenly like a real fine powder or does it seem a bit grainy?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Well...it finally arrived after a shipping error by the vendor I ordered from.

Ok...just received my 1kg bottle of seachem safe today. Directions indicate to remove chlorine to you 1tsp per 200g and for chloramine 1tsp per 250g. It appears that safe is roughly 4 times as strong as liquid prime. One 1kg(2.2lb) jar of safe treats 200,000g and cost me $32 freight included. One 500ml bottle of prime treats 2500g and costs me $8. So it is roughly 4 times more expensive but treats 80 times more. In other words....it is a much much more economical solution. Just thought I would share.


----------



## theoryguru (Oct 11, 2011)

A few years ago Seachem used to include a dropper in their bottles, too bad they stopped, I guess they opted for 'a capful' measurement


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

theoryguru said:


> A few years ago Seachem used to include a dropper in their bottles, too bad they stopped, I guess they opted for 'a capful' measurement


Yeah...I actually used the seachem safe for the first time yesterday....let me tell you....1/4 tsp does 50g. The entire 1kg bottle does get this..........200,000 gallons. I was going through a 500ml prime every few weeks. This container of safe will likely last well over a year for $32.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

13razorbackfan said:


> theoryguru said:
> 
> 
> > A few years ago Seachem used to include a dropper in their bottles, too bad they stopped, I guess they opted for 'a capful' measurement
> ...


How do you find it as far as the dissolving issue goes? Would you just sprinkle it in with a water change?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

noddy said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > theoryguru said:
> ...


Yep...just sprinkled it in...dissolved almost immediately. There were a couple of smaller little pieces that made up a couple tiny lumps but dissolved before hitting the bottom.

I am VERY happy with it.

Folks for your money....this it right here. This stuff is literally going to last me a long long time. I was going through a 500ml bottle every 3 weeks of regular liquid prime.

It clearly states on the bottle how much to use...1/4tsp for chlorine and even less for chloramine. So I grabbed a 1/4 tsp measuring spoon and keep it with my container. It is the cheapest per gallon of anything that I have seen. $32 doses 200,000 gallons.


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

13razorbackfan said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


Sold. Thanks for the reply, I'll be ordering some when I get low on the liquid. 
I used to use ChloramX for a while, but wasn't happy with the way it (didn't) dissolve very well.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

noddy said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > noddy said:
> ...


It is also a cheaper than the chloramx as it doses more gallons for the price. There is another thread somewhere that I posted the math and per gallons cost the safe was cheaper and quite a bit cheaper.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

13razorbackfan I'm thinking that water is your biggest cost. Do you have to pay sewage on your water intake there? Here they charge us sewage (which costs more than the water itself) on all the water we use, assuming it's going down the toilet, so even when you water the yard, you have to pay sewage charges on that water. It's a known RIP OFF, but they like it that way.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

vann59 said:


> 13razorbackfan I'm thinking that water is your biggest cost. Do you have to pay sewage on your water intake there? Here they charge us sewage (which costs more than the water itself) on all the water we use, assuming it's going down the toilet, so even when you water the yard, you have to pay sewage charges on that water. It's a known RIP OFF, but they like it that way.


No....we just pay for water from the plant....right now I pay around $100 or so a month with a 4 person family, 2 dogs and bunch of fish!! I water my yard a lot in the summer so it will go to over $400 for a couple months then back down a bit.


----------



## vann59 (Jun 20, 2011)

Wow. Not cheap. Be sure you water the plants and yard with the tank water, it's the best.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

im gonna see if BA in kitchener can get it for me maybe, maybe he even has some there as he is listed as dealer for seachem..... i defintly want some  much cheaper then the 22.99 i pay for a 500ml bottle now


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> im gonna see if BA in kitchener can get it for me maybe, maybe he even has some there as he is listed as dealer for seachem..... i defintly want some  much cheaper then the 22.99 i pay for a 500ml bottle now


You have to remember the $32 I paid was US dollars so in canada it will be a bit more in terms of canadian dollars.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > im gonna see if BA in kitchener can get it for me maybe, maybe he even has some there as he is listed as dealer for seachem..... i defintly want some  much cheaper then the 22.99 i pay for a 500ml bottle now
> ...


Ya but won't be much of a difference.... And prolly cheaper then using a 25$ 500ml bottle a month...


----------



## noddy (Nov 20, 2006)

Rob1984 said:


> im gonna see if BA in kitchener can get it for me maybe, maybe he even has some there as he is listed as dealer for seachem..... i defintly want some  much cheaper then the 22.99 i pay for a 500ml bottle now


You'r getting rooked. I pay $75.00 for a 4l jug. You'r paying $184.00 for the same amount.


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

noddy said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > im gonna see if BA in kitchener can get it for me maybe, maybe he even has some there as he is listed as dealer for seachem..... i defintly want some  much cheaper then the 22.99 i pay for a 500ml bottle now
> ...


+1

You can also get Seachem Safe in Canada for $120 for 4 kg (plus $10 for shipping) or $37 for 1 kg. It get's delivered to your door so it doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

zimmy said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Rob1984 said:
> ...


Holey cow!! 4kg would last years.....


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

zimmy said:


> noddy said:
> 
> 
> > Rob1984 said:
> ...


Hmmmm, were do ya order it from ???


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

Rob1984 said:


> zimmy said:
> 
> 
> > You can also get Seachem Safe in Canada for $120 for 4 kg (plus $10 for shipping) or $37 for 1 kg. It get's delivered to your door so it doesn't matter where you live.
> ...


PM sent.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

zimmy said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > zimmy said:
> ...


sweet thanks dude


----------



## dsouthworth (Sep 7, 2011)

*zimmy*

Could you pm me as well on where to get it?
thanks buds


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2012)

razorback, i don't mean to hijack your thread bro, but if you're using Safe, is it more "potent" than Prime?


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

woah ! just ordered some for myself hopefully it in 2morrow  or next couple days ...


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

phister said:


> razorback, i don't mean to hijack your thread bro, but if you're using Safe, is it more "potent" than Prime?


I don't think it's more 'potent' at equivalent dosage, it's just the concentrated form of the product. Basically the lower price reflects you providing the solvent (water), the lower cost of packaging of the product and the 'stabilizer' they add to the liquid form but as mentioned higher up the thread, not in the powder form so don't make up your own pre-diluted mixes since they won't last


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> phister said:
> 
> 
> > razorback, i don't mean to hijack your thread bro, but if you're using Safe, is it more "potent" than Prime?
> ...


This post is spot on from everything I learned after emailing seachem.


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

I just did the calculation on the 1kg Safe and it would last me 40 years at my present rate of water changes (weekly 100 gallon). Think I'll stick with a 250g pot even though its slightly more per gram but I might at least outlive it :lol:

13razorbackfan, I wouldn't want your water bill, I get upset when mine goes past the $70 mark! That said i live in the middle of nowhere and do have a well for watering my yard at least!


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> I just did the calculation on the 1kg Safe and it would last me 40 years at my present rate of water changes (weekly 100 gallon). Think I'll stick with a 250g pot even though its slightly more per gram but I might at least outlive it :lol:
> 
> 13razorbackfan, I wouldn't want your water bill, I get upset when mine goes past the $70 mark! That said i live in the middle of nowhere and do have a well for watering my yard at least!


Yeah....I have a decent sized yard with all bermuda grass plus several flower beds. Everybody in the neighborhood has nice yards and we all try and keep up with each other. It gets expensive....


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> JAyliffe said:
> 
> 
> > I just did the calculation on the 1kg Safe and it would last me 40 years at my present rate of water changes (weekly 100 gallon). Think I'll stick with a 250g pot even though its slightly more per gram but I might at least outlive it :lol:
> ...


There is the reason I left the neighbourhood living.. yard envy is not a game I wanted to play


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > JAyliffe said:
> ...


Yeah...I received a lot of compliments last year by walkers by(many people walk our neighborhood for exercise at night) and that only exacerbated the problem.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

We don't pay for water here opcorn: hahaha..... I'll shot you a pm on my safe for proper doseage for my tank


----------



## JAyliffe (Feb 29, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> JAyliffe said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


[Thread-hijack]
The only 'comment' I ever received on my yard was when I arrived home to see my neighbour mowing my grass for me because he just couldn't stand it any longer 

Now I can look out over my 'meadow' and not worry about it being too long for my neighbours, they can't see it thru the trees :lol: [/Thread-hijack]


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

JAyliffe said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > JAyliffe said:
> ...


LOL :lol:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> We don't pay for water here opcorn: hahaha..... I'll shot you a pm on my safe for proper doseage for my tank


Well...generally speaking it is 1/4 tsp per 50g however you can get more precise depending on your local water report and how much chlorine they put in your water.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > We don't pay for water here opcorn: hahaha..... I'll shot you a pm on my safe for proper doseage for my tank
> ...


i prolly wont get a report for the water in the area as im not exactly sure where the water comes from where i live hahahaha.....

i usuall yonly do a 30% water change... how do i figure it all out, im horrible at math lol


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Rob1984 said:
> ...


Well...I usually treat for my whole tank volume. Then again I always do a 75% water change minimum. I would just treat for the whole tank which means using 3/4 tsp total.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


would that not be hard on the fish that are in there doseing for entire yank 130g when im only changing 30% which is like 15g ?? im not sure but ya lol...


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Rob1984 said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > Rob1984 said:
> ...


Nope...it will be fine.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Rob1984 said:
> 
> 
> > 13razorbackfan said:
> ...


so sayi yank 30% out like normal would it not be safe ot jus treat for half the tank worth... 65g worth ?? little more then 1/4teaspoon .....


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Yes...you can do that.


----------



## Rob1984 (Jan 4, 2012)

13razorbackfan said:


> Yes...you can do that.


sweet


----------

